# Love is blind!



## jana.bo99

Slovenian: Ljubezen je slepa!

Croatian:  Ljubav je slijepa!

German:   Die Liebe ist blind! or
              Die Liebe macht blind!


----------



## spakh

Turkish,

Aşkın gözü kördür.


----------



## elephas

Russian: "*любовь слепa*"


----------



## sokol

jana.bo99 said:


> German:   Die Liebe ist blind! or
> Die Liebe macht blind!


*"Liebe macht blind" *would be perfect; the article befor "Liebe" should be omitted here - and "Liebe ist blind" is a little bit strange, don't fits properly.


----------



## irene.acler

*Italian*: l'amore è cieco.

*Español*: el amor es ciego.


----------



## Thomas1

Polish:
_Miłość jest ślepa._

Tom


----------



## Stéphane89

Français:

*L'amour est aveugle.*


----------



## Orreaga

Hungarian:
*A szerelem vak.

*Catalan:
*L'amor és cec.

*Basque:
*Maitasuna itsua da.*


----------



## Tedehur

Esperanto : *La amo estas blinda*


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: *O amor é cego*.


----------



## knight_2004

Arabic: الحب أعمى
Al-Houb A'ma


----------



## macta123

In Hindi : " Pyar andha hota hai ! "


----------



## Alijsh

Persian: We say "lover is blind" (âshegh kur ast) or "Love makes one blind" "eshgh âdam râ kur mikonad"


----------



## Lopes

In Dutch it's _Liefde maakt blind_


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

*Swedish:*
_Kärleken är blind._

*Latin:*
_Amor caecus est._


----------



## Frank06

Hi (hoi)


Lopes said:


> In Dutch it's _Liefde maakt blind_


 
Also "Liefde _is_ blind".

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## ulala_eu

*Galician*:
O amor é cego (as in Portuguese)


----------



## elephas

Interesting twist to "love is blind" there is a saying in Russian:

*Любовь зла - полюбишь и козла*​
Which literally means "love is evil, you will love a goat!" The "goat" here is in a male gender which implies that the saying should _be _applicable _mostly _to females. Meaning, the love is so powerful that it may turn evil on a lady so she falls in love with some despicable smelly creature such as a male goat...


----------



## Lingvisten

Danish: Kærlighed gør blind (lit. love makes blind)


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

_Meilė yra akla_ 
or
_Meilė akla_


----------



## 0stsee

In Indonesian:

_Cinta itu buta_

Then again, we have like three words for _love_: *cinta*, *kasih*, and *sayang*.


----------



## Encolpius

*Czech & Slovak*: Láska je slepá.


----------



## mataripis

Love in Tagalog is Pag ibig but in this case it is "pagtingin" so the proper way of expressing "love is blind" in Tagalog is " Bulag na pagtingin" ( blinded way of looking someone)


----------



## puny_god

I don't know if this is 100% correct but I found a similar Japanese expression in my dictionary:

色事は思案のほか
Love and reason do not go together.

Please, if some native Japanese speakers here can correct the meaning, it would be helpful. Thank you!


----------



## 涼宮

puny_god said:


> I don't know if this is 100% correct but I found a similar Japanese expression in my dictionary:
> 
> 色事は思案のほか
> Love and reason do not go together.
> 
> Please, if some native Japanese speakers here can correct the meaning, it would be helpful. Thank you!



It's another way to say it, and more popular. For other users: 色事は思案の外 _irogoto wa shian no hoka_ (lit: love affairs are outside of reflection). Another way to say it which is the direct translation of the English one: 恋は盲目 _koi wa moumoku_. Finally, there is a 3rd way to say it, less common but equally valid: 痘痕も靨 _abata mo　ekubo_ (lit: even pockmarks are dimples).


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

*«Η αγάπη είναι τυφλή»* [i a'ɣapi 'ine ti'fli]

Adj. *«τυφλός, -λή, -λό»* [ti'flos] (masc.), [ti'fli] (fem.), [ti'flo] (neut.) --> _blind_ < Classical adj. *«τυφλός, -λὴ, -λόν» tupʰlós (masc.), tupʰlḕ (fem.), tupʰlón (neut.)* --> _blind, dim, obscure, clogged_ (PIE *dʰeubʰ-, _foggy_, cf Proto-Germanic *dumbaz > Ger. dumm, Eng. dumb, Dt dom)


----------



## farscape

In Romanian:

_Dragostea e oarbă_.

Later,


----------



## puny_god

涼宮 said:


> It's another way to say it, and more popular. For other users: 色事は思案の外 _irogoto wa shian no hoka_ (lit: love affairs are outside of reflection). Another way to say it which is the direct translation of the English one: 恋は盲目 _koi wa moumoku_. Finally, there is a 3rd way to say it, less common but equally valid: 痘痕も靨 _abata mo　ekubo_ (lit: even pockmarks are dimples).


Thank you, 涼宮! I didn't know that last one


----------



## tFighterPilot

Hebrew: האהבה עיוורת /ha'ahavá ivéret/


----------

